# Girl Names Needed



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi my Mum and I have just found your site and we get our new adorable puppy on Christmas Eve and believe me I CANT WAIT! We are trying to choose a name for our new little girl. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What colour is she - that usually helps in choosing a name that suits. Good luck - you are going to love her no matter what her name


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww saw her photo in the gallery. where are you getting her from, she is so cute is she an american cross?


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

You are going to absolutely LOVE your new Cockapoo! I cant wait to see pictures! And yes, colors usually help with names.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

She is a pale gold and white cockapoo. Mum is a apricot cocker spaniel and dad is a chocolate toy poodle. Her picture is in the gallery. She will be 7 and 1/2 weeks when we get her. Thanks for replying.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I really like Brontie, thats a gorgeous name...I was going to get a girl pup in jan (getting a boy instead now) and i have a whole list of names i liked its so hard picking one, Ella and Luna were two of my favories,


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Think if I had got a girl it would have been a "cute" name like Daisy or Poppy. We waited until we had seen Dylan and then it just seemed like the only name that fitted.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions, yes Brontie is our favourite at the moment but, knowing us, it will change before long!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely ... looks like a Honey to me although I like all old fashioned names .. Hettie, Esme, Bella,Betty, Beryl, Eedie .. how long have you got lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha James your saying about changing it we pulled our dogs name out of the hat .. Pearl then posted it on here only to change our minds to Mabel x


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

Our little boy is Eddie, it was my youngest daughter's suggestion and when we got him he really did/does look like Eddie, however having a chat with said daughter the other day and asked how she came up with Eddie, she said 'oh i saw a lorry go past in the car, had Eddie Stobart on it and thought good name!!!!'

So our little darling has been named after a haulage company!!


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

yes, my mum likes the name Mabel too. Bella is also a nice name! I really cant wait to get her! Its so exciting!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dip, dip, dip x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

too much choice,
xxxxxx good luck
xxxxxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice one!



Eddiesmum said:


> Our little boy is Eddie, it was my youngest daughter's suggestion and when we got him he really did/does look like Eddie, however having a chat with said daughter the other day and asked how she came up with Eddie, she said 'oh i saw a lorry go past in the car, had Eddie Stobart on it and thought good name!!!!'
> 
> So our little darling has been named after a haulage company!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

and all Eddie Stobart trucks have a couple of girls names on the cabs ... so if we are stuck for names Eddie could help all new puppie owners lol.... we always 
look what the names are when we see them when we are on the motorways x


----------

